
Knuth updated DLX algorithm for new chapters - taeric
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/programs/dlx1.w
======
taeric
You have to weave this into a pretty format if you want to really ready it. I
don't know if that is something I can legally just do and host somewhere, if
it is, I'd be glad to.

Main callouts for me, are he tried his idea of not using left/right links for
the rows and found it didn't actually save any time. Always fun to see him hit
a surprise. (I had tried this, but assumed I just wasn't doing it right when I
found no real difference.)

He also has a section where he mentions that he convinced himself one order of
operations was not important, only to realize it was. I love that he is
exploring it.

